# Need wiring diagram for Swenson gas spreader



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Need help. Bought a old steel spreader with 7 wire harness. Appreciate any help. Thanks, Scott


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

post 5 http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=152611 If you need the rest I can e=mail them to you


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Please email to [email protected]
Thanks so much for your help. Scott


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

E-mail sent .............


----------



## MRiend (Nov 17, 2021)

quigleysiding said:


> post 5 http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=152611 If you need the rest I can e=mail them to you


I know this is an old post but is this document something you might still have and can forward?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Here you. Go


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Here briggs


----------

